# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  تحــــــــــية للجـــــــكس ,,,,

## جمـــرة

*,,,,,,,,,,,,

بعد الحمــــــــام الماخمـــــــــج
ســـــــــــرحنا الشعيرات
وعملنا شوية جل كده فيهم
لزوم تغطية الصلعة وكده ,, 
وظبطنا العمة ,,, 
وقلنا نجي نســـــــــــلم عليكم ,,, 
لكن للاسف ,, لقيناكم شوية ,,, :cry:
يظهر البت سحـــر ما عملت مداعي كويس
إتحركوا يا سارا وسحر ونجمة السعد وكوم الورد
عايزين أي جكسوية مريخابية لافة في النت ده 
تجيبوها لينا بي جــــــــــــــاي ,,, :crazy:
إنتو بس قولوا ليهم الحفلة كاربة ,,,, والفنان نادر خضر
وهم حيجوا طايرين طيران ,,,, :(
 
,,,
                        	*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*العم جمرة أصبر شويتين بس ترجع السعودية وتلقي المنبر مليان جكس شكلو في زول كج في المنبر ده  :wink2: مطفش الجكس بس الحمدالله انا وسحر ليسه ماطفشنا ماعارفه ليه:182fd25f9b06446ba41
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارا سيداحمد
					

العم جمرة أصبر شويتين بس ترجع السعودية وتلقي المنبر مليان جكس شكلو في زول كج في المنبر ده :wink2: مطفش الجكس بس الحمدالله انا وسحر ليسه ماطفشنا ماعارفه ليه:182fd25f9b06446ba41



 
أكيد ده كونان ده ,,,,,
ده طفش جكس التقانة 
لامن هنا :(

يا كونان اووعك القاك حايم بي هنا :crazy:

,,,
*

----------


## نزار احمد

*ياعم عبدالرحيم ايه الحاصل
                        	*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نزار احمد
					

ياعم عبدالرحيم ايه الحاصل



 
أصلا عمك عبد الرحيم يانزارناوي العرس :007:
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارا سيداحمد
					

أصلا عمك عبد الرحيم يانزارناوي العرس :007:



 
منو الكلمك ؟؟؟ :omg:
الناس ديل الواحد ما يوريهم سر اصلو :cry:

بس أعملي حسابك ,, أخو المرة معانا هنا :006:



,,,

 
,,,
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*معليش يا سارا وسحر اتحملن عمكن عبدالرحيم شوية 

اصلو الكبر والخرف تاعبنو اليومين ديل والرطوبة قايمة عليهو مع البرد 

كلها يومين تلاتة ونوديهو دار المسنين وتاخدوا راحتكم منو 
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالرحيم رحمة بابكر
					

 
يا كونان اووعك القاك حايم بي هنا :crazy: 

,,,



يا ولد يا كونان جدك دا ما تفارقو وما تخلي يغيب من عينك لحظة :6f6754d5085b1c123a5

وما تنسى تديهو نظاراتو وكان داير ياكل شئ ما تنسى تطلع طقم الاسنان في الاول 
*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالرحيم رحمة
					

منو الكلمك ؟؟؟ :omg:
الناس ديل الواحد ما يوريهم سر اصلو :cry: 
بس أعملي حسابك ,, أخو المرة معانا هنا :006: 


,,, 


,,,



اخو المراة سامع وفايت قعر أضانو المعني شنو ؟؟؟:wink2:
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*اهلا عمو جمرة
قصدى عبد الرحيم 
والله ادينا صنة بس
بنلم فى الجكس 
وجاينكم كميات 
جهزو موضوع الحفلة بس انتو
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*الطيب الشريف 
العم قال ناوى يدبل فى ام احمد
وهو نسيبو قااااااعد معانا
كان سمعت ام احمد بموية وكملت
*

----------


## حووصه الصغير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالرحيم رحمة
					

,,,,,,,,,,,,

بعد الحمــــــــام الماخمـــــــــج
ســـــــــــرحنا الشعيرات
وعملنا شوية جل كده فيهم
لزوم تغطية الصلعة وكده ,, 
وظبطنا العمة ,,, 
وقلنا نجي نســـــــــــلم عليكم ,,, 
لكن للاسف ,, لقيناكم شوية ,,, :cry:
يظهر البت سحـــر ما عملت مداعي كويس
إتحركوا يا سارا وسحر ونجمة السعد وكوم الورد
عايزين أي جكسوية مريخابية لافة في النت ده 
تجيبوها لينا بي جــــــــــــــاي ,,, :crazy:
إنتو بس قولوا ليهم الحفلة كاربة ,,,, والفنان نادر خضر
وهم حيجوا طايرين طيران ,,,, :(
 
,,,



جمررررررة 
تجى وما نشوفك بالغت لكن خلاص نسيت يا حبه سريع كده 
طبعا قلنا نجى نسلم عليك هنا فى الرمله الدقاقه
اصلى بحب حاجتين فى الدنيا 
الجمال واكل الشعيريه 
اها لقيتنى كيف ..؟
                        	*

----------


## سحر عباس

*جمرة رجع جمرة رجع
يجماعة
وقال الحفلة قايمة الليلة
بعد التحية 
وقال شايل معاه مفاتيحا
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*التيحة التحيا
شلنا مفاتيحاالمريخ صعب صعب 
صعب 
وطمبل ضرب 
ياعمو جمرة شنو يعنى الحفلة وييييين
*

----------


## بت ملوك النيل

*سلااااااااااام

شنو وينكم سمعنا قالوا هنا في حفله رابه

مالقينا اي حاجه 

الا الشافع دي يرقص


*

----------


## نزار احمد

*الحفله دي قديمة يابت ملوك النيل يعني ليها اكثر من 4 شهور
يمكن اكون جمره فكر في الثالثة كمان انتظري شويه
*

----------


## النسر2

*حليل عمو جمره فاتو القطر ... سافر جمره وجا جمره الصغير واقع خلط ...
                        	*

----------


## عاشق المريخ

*العم جمرة أصبر شويتين بس ترجع السعودية وتلقي المنبر مليان جكس شكلو في زول كج في المنبر ده :wink2: مطفش الجكس بس الحمدالله انا وسحر ليسه ماطفشنا ماعارفه ليه:182fd25f9b06446ba41
*

----------


## acba77

*يعطيك العافيه
                        	*

----------

